# Around the Botanic -- Photo overload



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I remembered the camera this time/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 
Chicago Botanic Garden 
















The guyser quit working, so it got a new pump. It shoots higher now. 
















The market at Seattle is new. 








And features the hammering man. Sadly, it doesn't hammer. 








A new water feature at the top end. 








A volcano has sprung up since the earthquake. I didn't know we had those in Illinois. 








It goes off on the hour and the half-hour. 
San Francisco is new this year. 
































Yosemiti 








What happened to those photos I took of the steam freight, UP and cog railways? 








The log train still passes over the "golden gate" bridge. A little boy proudly told me, "That is a suspension bridge." 








Waiting for the train. 








Here comes the Nappa Wine Train. It has new coaches this year as the old ones were very worn out. 








Mesa Verde is still there. 








But I missed Taliessen west. 
Hollywood has some new items. 
















New dinosaur dig where the children can find it. 








Snake! 








The old dig is still in progress back in the woods. 








Farm scene. 








Mitchell Corn Palace is new this year. 








We moved Mount Rushmore to a more visible place. 








The lady bug still peeks out to delight the little ones. 








The schoolyard is quite busy. 








I made most of the figures. New ones are Kevin and Carl at the slide and the 2 kids by the wagon. I thought there was a teeter totter, so the boy was holding the girl up and taunting her. She's shaking her fist and reaching into her pocket. Now, if I was him, I think I'd be letting her down before she got whatever she's after in her pocket! You know how redheads are. 








Teacher waits in the shade. 








A wedding at the church. 








The circus tent is new. I'm told the old one fell apart a couple years ago. 








The kids hardly notice the circus. They're much more interested in 
Thomas! 
















"Main Street USA" 
















Lots going on at Cape Cod. 
























































His mother says he takes the greatest pictures. 








(My Ethan used to use my 35mm SLR. He took some of the coolest shots. 
The White House lost its fountain. 








(It was rather pitiful) 
The passenger train overpass. 3 passenger trains meet here. 








Mt. Vernon, I think. 








Train station. 
















Falling Water 








New Orleans 
























Hannibal 








The new E8 hauls heavyweights past Glenco station. 








You can catch a trolly at Glenco station and ride to the Botanic. 








Frank Lloyd Wright's house in Oak Park. 








Many flowers. 








"Take me out to the ball game!" 
























This caterpillar was a cute idea, but it's already falling apart. It's also hard to keep on the track. 








When the first eggliner hesitates on the crossing after the tight curve, the second eggliner tends to push it sideways. 
















_Not like the brazen giant of Greek fame, 
With conquering limbs astride from land to land; 
Here at our sea-washed, sunset gates shall stand 
A mighty woman with a torch, whose flame 
Is the imprisoned lightning, and her name 
Mother of Exiles. From her beacon-hand 
Glows world-wide welcome; her mild eyes command 
The air-bridged harbor that twin cities frame. 
"Keep, ancient lands, your storied pomp!" cries she 
With silent lips. "Give me your tired, your poor, 
Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free, 
The wretched refuse of your teeming shore. 
Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me, 
I lift my lamp beside the golden door!"_


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And I didn't get a shot of the 2 new skyscrapers? Fire the photographer!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great layout and pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great shots, indeed !


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

_I really like the_










_ Frank Lloyd Wright_ house


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Huge thanks for sharing! I gotta get over there this year.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

When Wright bought the lot for the house, there was a big tree. He liked the tree, so he built the house around it. The model has a tree. 

If I took a picture of everything, there'd be thousands of photos.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

OH MY Is the work done by volunteers or staff. Their sure is alot of detail work.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Great show. Thanks Torby.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

OH MY Is the work done by volunteers or staff. Their sure is alot of detail work. 




Both! 

The horticultural society hires Paul Bussey's outfit, but all the people, cars and little extras are done by volunteers. The plants are planted and maintained by another horde of volunteers.


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Those are some great pictures, one question though? where did you find those little kids? they looked so real lol


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Same guy made the big layout in Omaha, guess they are expanding it this year. JErry


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Most of the 1 1/2 inch tall little kids are MLS "Walasite" figures. 

The bigger ones come the hard way.


----------

